# What to do about my old Gitane Tour de France?



## lehmanhill (Aug 8, 2008)

Back when I was in high school, I competed with the Flint Cycling Club in the Canusa games, originally on a Louison Bobet  and later on a Gitane Tour de France.  Being tall, I wasn't much of a race winner, but I could pull a really big hole in the air as a domestique for my team.:eek: 

Over the years, I've had periods of intense cycling followed by periods of hardly any cycling at all.  Recently, I decided to get the bikes out and start riding again.  In particular, I put the Gitane and my later Nobilette on the road to compare them and decide which to ride.  In the end, I decided that the Nobilette with its custom frame is both a better fit and a better bike.  In fact, now that I'm older, the riding position of the Gitane isn't going to work.  That leaves me with the question, what do I do with the old Gitane? 

Since I've updated and messed with it over the years, its no pristine collector bike.  From what I've read, the Tour de France isn't a real collector bike in the best condition.  In addition, its got a mix of components, some from the old Bobet, some modern updates.  Finally, its a big frame, 64 cm c-t seat tube.  Can I assume that big frames are of less interest in this type of bike?

So what should I do with it?   How do you decide to sell an old bike as is, restore it, or part it out?

I suspect that the parts have some value since if have a full set of Campy Gran Sport derailleurs and hubs, plus the Stronglight crankset.  I'm torn about parting it out, because I believe that nice old bike should live on, but then I have farkled it over the years.  Any comments would be helpful.

Thanks


----------



## dodger (Aug 16, 2008)

I restored a Tour de France in the 90's and rode it for many years (until it was stolen in Santa Cruz, CA one sad sad day...).  I believe all parts were original but I don't think that matters.  I really like the geometry and it rode really nicely.  If you don't want it put it on eBay with a minimum bid (for how much you're really willing to part with it for...) and someone will end up with a nice riding bike.  There's lots of taller people who really need a large frame like that and would be happy for one like that.  

I live in San Francisco now and I see vintage French road bikes used as daily commuters constantly...


----------



## Brian G (Jun 4, 2017)

I know that this is an ancient thread but whatever happened to the Gitane with the big frame, which happens to be the size I'm looking for?  Thx


----------

